# Un grateful people



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok so I helped this guy on the forum with info and I also sent him the part that he needed to fix his problem. It was a mirror motor unit. I had a spare one from the mirror mod I'm doing so didn't need it. I posted it to him foc for the unit but stated that we would sort out the postage later. Do you think the fucker ever let me know if he got it ? Well he didn't haven't seen him on here since. Rant over


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

What a shame - good nature taken advantage of - hopefully he will get out of it what he put in and the part will fail - I hope so :evil:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Name & Shame, so they don't get any more FOC help.
Hoggy.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

How long has it been?


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear this mate, 99.9% of the people I've dealt with on here have been spot on. But I suppose there's always the odd dickhead who'll take advantage :x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SteviedTT said:


> Sorry to hear this mate, 99.9% of the people I've dealt with on here have been spot on. But I suppose there's always the odd dickhead who'll take advantage :x


Cheques in the pose honest mate :wink: 
Yep it's a shame when the few spoil it for the many :evil:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear this mate, 99.9% of the people I've dealt with on here have been spot on. But I suppose there's always the odd dickhead who'll take advantage :x
> ...


So are your bits :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> Sorry to hear this mate, 99.9% of the people I've dealt with on here have been spot on. But I suppose there's always the odd dickhead who'll take advantage :x


will you stop calling me a dick head stevie lol....................op as previously said name and shame the cunt so everyone else will not send anything foc and lose out


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

User name is lammy boy from London so at least no one else will get done.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

1sttt said:


> User name is lammy boy from London so at least no one else will get done.


thats such a gay name.............and he was a poster on here??? as i cannot recall him in my time on here


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes gazzer if you put his name in the search function you can see posts.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

1sttt said:


> User name is lammy boy from London so at least no one else will get done.


 thats a nice name

i think gazzer should change his to geezer :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Very disappointing. But that's life


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Southerners, all the same


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> Southerners, all the same


Yep , East is the place to be


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> 1sttt said:
> 
> 
> > User name is lammy boy from London so at least no one else will get done.
> ...


thank you m8..............errr i think lol


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

It's happened to me a few times now. I have all sorts of bits and pieces lying about the place which I never bother to sell. They sit here until someone on the forum posts that they need something and if I happen to have it I'll send it on. I never charge for the items and I even cover the cost of the postage. More than once I've never heard from the person I was sending it to - even a guy I sent stuff to all the way to Spain. You're left wondering whether it ever got there, but I presume it always has as they've never chased me up wondering where it is.

I don't know whether they are frightened that I might chase them for money or whether they are just genuinely so ignorant that they can't be bothered to drop a line confirming the stuff has arrived and say thank you. But it's just a reflection on a wider society - too many of whom seem to have no concept of common courtesy.

However, thankfully most people are very decent, even to the point of someone seeking me out at an EvenTT years after I'd sent him some wiper arms and blades just to say thank you once more - and that makes up for all the rest sufficiently to prevent me being deterred from sending stuff out.

So to the guy I sent some grilles to the other week and who never bothered to get back to me - you're welcome.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

So to the guy I sent some grilles to the other week and who never bothered to get back to me - you're welcome.[/quote]

Well said!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Just fucking rude.

Can you see the irony there? :wink:


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> Just fucking rude.
> 
> Can you see the irony there? :wink:


Far too clever for me Rich :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

NoMark said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Just fucking rude.
> ...


It isn't or what you could be. :lol:


----------

